# Puppy biting when I tell him off, what to do?



## Foxter (Oct 14, 2016)

Hey at a bit of a loss here as my puppy was not responding to any punishment when he's naughty, like a child who carries on even after having his toys taken away. Now it's got worse, when he jumps to grab things off the table he now bites when attempting to push him back, the same if I try to move him up when he's sat with me. He sometimes bites for no reason, he will sit on my lap being petted and then for no reason (I don't change how I pet him) he will bite my arm and snarl. For the record these are not playful bites in any way, he will not stop if he hurts me, no shouting "ow" and he stops like people say. So what do I do in this situation. I've tried being nice, tried talking him down calmly but that does nothing the only thing he responds to is being pinned, I know it's not nice and I do try and avoid it if possible but when he will not respond to anything else what do I do? If he starts attacking me for telling him off then attacks me more viciously for pushing him away but if I just move away when he bites then he carries on whatever I was trying to stop him doing. Also is it a good idea that he'll think I'll just back down if he bites? I know a lot off people are gonna have a problem with me pinning him, but it's either that, or let him do what he wants or just repeatedly tell him off and get bit everytime.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2016)

Don't pin your puppy. Ever.

How old is the puppy?


----------



## Foxter (Oct 14, 2016)

McKenzie said:


> Don't pin your puppy. Ever.
> 
> How old is the puppy?


He's just over four months, just to be clear it isn't an alpha roll I'm doing more holding him on my lap so he can't get away or bite me. This is my first dog and everyone I spoke to about it gave me the impression that it was ok it's only yesterday I found out that it wasn't the right way. But nothing really about how to stop them doing what they want if they get aggressive and that's his go to if he doesn't like what I'm doing and who likes to be told off


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Are you in the UK? If you are, where in the UK do you live? Another member might be able to recommend a 1:1 trainer to help point you in the right direction before the behaviour escalates.

Another option might be puppy classes, but you might need some 1:1 guidance first. You can find a local dog training club here - http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/tra...wners/good-citizen-dog-scheme-training-clubs/

The APDT might be useful to find a local trainer and, or training class too. You can find out about what to look for in a trainer or class here - http://www.apdt.co.uk/dog-owners/choosing-a-trainer


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2016)

Foxter said:


> He's just over four months, just to be clear it isn't an alpha roll I'm doing more holding him on my lap so he can't get away or bite me. This is my first dog and everyone I spoke to about it gave me the impression that it was ok it's only yesterday I found out that it wasn't the right way. But nothing really about how to stop them doing what they want if they get aggressive and that's his go to if he doesn't like what I'm doing and who likes to be told off


Puppy biting isn't aggressive. Puppies play with their teeth, and all dogs use their mouths like humans use their hands. Puppies need to be taught that humans are fragile and teeth on humans has to be very gentle and then eventually you teach them not to use their mouths on humans at all. But it all takes time, puppies don't have the impulse control to learn not to bite over night. Patience and consistency is the name of the game.

Since your pup has already learned to escalate when told off, I'd start by simply ignoring him. Get up, and walk away to where the puppy can't follow. Ideally puppy is in a relatively puppy proof area, and there is a baby gate, and you just get up and leave. Expect the puppy to protest and whine and want to know where you went. Ignore all this. As soon as he quiets down or gets distracted by something else, walk back in completely nonchalantly continuing to ignore him. If he asks for attention nicely, praise him and quietly give him attention back. If he goes back to biting, walk away. 
I promise, if you are 100% consistent about this, it won't take but maybe 3 or 4 repetitions of walking away for him to quickly catch on that being a land shark doesn't pay.

As for restraint, yes, it's an excellent idea for puppies to learn to be comfortable with being restrained, but NOT the way you're doing it. Make it a pleasant experience and start out with a quick, very mild, tiny restraint. Stop before he gets a chance to squirm, praise him, reward him, and call it good. You can very gradually increase the restraint, but also continue to go back to shorter duration, and milder restraints as well. 
It's a good idea to pair things like this with pleasant things like food rewards and play sessions.

This is a very basic summary of how to work with puppies. Probably best for you to go to a puppy class or even some one on one help until you get the hang of this puppy thing


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2016)

If I were your puppy and you pinned me I'd bite more to say get off you shouldn't do that I'm being a puppy. Redirecting onto a toy or chew is a better idea. Puppies do nip and bite but they grow out of it.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

The sort of biting you describe can often be the result of overtiredness. With my pups, first sign of bitey or frantic behaviour, they'd be put in their crates where they'd instantly fall asleep, then they'd wake up a couple of hours later with all their sweetness restored. 
If your pup isn't crate trained, a puppy pen with a bed inside, in a quiet, dark room, should do just as well.
You may also find a harness that pup wears around the house, with a trailing lead (handle cut off so it doesn't snag) allows you to move pup around the house at arms length.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2016)

Burrowzig said:


> The sort of biting you describe can often be the result of overtiredness. With my pups, first sign of bitey or frantic behaviour, they'd be put in their crates where they'd instantly fall asleep, then they'd wake up a couple of hours later with all their sweetness restored.
> If your pup isn't crate trained, a puppy pen with a bed inside, in a quiet, dark room, should do just as well.
> You may also find a harness that pup wears around the house, with a trailing lead (handle cut off so it doesn't snag) allows you to move pup around the house at arms length.


It was usually over tiredness with Buddy. On the occasions it wasn't redirecting onto a toy or chew worked. None of this pinning nonsense.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Well done for joining the forum and asking for help. As this is your first dog you have a lot to learn so read as many posts as you can - also have a read of this free download of Dr Dunbar's book

http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/downloads/AFTER_You_Get_Your_Puppy.pdf

The problem with trying to manage/train by telling off/pushing/pinning etc is what happens when that doesn't work? do you escalate it? what comes next a shove/a kick/a smack? I'm not suggesting you would do that but think about it. Far better to concentrate on teaching pup what you do want it to do. Indie my current rottie was a real mouther and yet it hurt and I have holes in trousers legs and had bruises/grazes. I really concentrated on the short sessions of basic training - sit/stand/down and being handled - eyes/ears/feet/tail but very short sessions with lots of praise and rewards. I also kept a few special toys dotted around the house that I could stick in her mouth as soon as she started to get mouthy, one was like a furry rabbit skin on a long string and I took it everywhere with us to redirect her attention on to. However as others have said leaving the room, putting her in the pen or in her bed in the kitchen behind a baby gate for time out and enforced rest periods also worked well. Things will get better just stay calm, don't get uptight/cross and enjoy your puppy, they grow up so fast.

I would highly recommend joining a class especially one that works on the KC Good Citizen Awards as they cover a lot of this in the puppy foundation

http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/media/21400/gcdspuppy.pdf


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Puppy biting is natural and all a part of growing up, but they need to learn early on that biting human skin is not acceptable.

The methods I use are either to interrupt and redirect ie. call the pup and redirect his attention on to an appropriate toy, or interrupt with an loud "OUCH" and then redirect - but this can have the reverse effect on some pups, who then bite even more (as you are perhaps finding out). Use what works for you and your pup. The other method I have used is to remove all attention from the pup ie stand up and turn your back, or leave the room. Once the pup is calm you can resume interaction.

Good luck. Try not to get too worried though as it is a natural behaviour for almost all puppies and through consistent training you will be able to eradicate it.


----------

